# Major source for Pacific War documents



## Micdrow (Oct 17, 2020)

Good morning,

Every once in a while I have had people ask where I found documents and such. Just allot of time searching. Especially when it comes from the Japanese web site 国立国会図書館デジタルコレクション 

Well today I just stumbled across this pdf from the web site. For any one interested in the Pacific war I would say his pdf is a must. If you allow it to you can click on the direct links to documents of the Japanese website. There are 45 pages of links for the website all in English. 

Really recommend you check out the pdf and links. It will save you tons of hours of searching for records. 

Enjoy

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 17, 2020)

Very cool Paul....thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 17, 2020)

fubar57 said:


> Very cool Paul....thanks



Thanks George, still studying it myself. I wished I could have found this a year or two back. Saved a lot of time. LOL


----------



## ThomasP (Oct 17, 2020)

Hey Micdrow,

Thank you very much for the links, particularly "国立国会図書館デジタルコレクション"

(see my post#22 here:"What does Japan do if War against USA/UK/DEI postponed to Spring 1942?" )

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 17, 2020)

ThomasP said:


> Hey Micdrow,
> 
> Thank you very much for the links, particularly "国立国会図書館デジタルコレクション"
> 
> (see my post#22 here:"What does Japan do if War against USA/UK/DEI postponed to Spring 1942?" )


 
Your welcome ThomasP


----------

